# I just purchased the grooming table



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I got the one from PetEdge. It started out as 38.49 and with the processing fee and shipping it ended up at 60.69. I hope it helps with my grooming Mr. Squirmy Wormy!:thumbsup:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

woah, it better be worth the money  I have a feeling that it will be.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Yay! Go grooming table, go! :chili:
I am sure you will love it!
It should be worth it.
I paid the above fees plus the duty charges to get it into Canada. :smilie_tischkante:
I wish we had a Petedge here.
Let us know how Mr.Table works out.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

It better or my husband will have my neck, LOL.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Canada said:


> Yay! Go grooming table, go! :chili:
> I am sure you will love it!
> It should be worth it.
> I paid the above fees plus the duty charges to get it into Canada. :smilie_tischkante:
> ...


I sure will! I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

if it's the little round one, it's GREAT for squirmy pups!! I always wait until i have more than $60 of stuff i need to get to avoid the processing fee. 

If the grooming noose is too long, you can tie it in a knot or two to shorten it up - that's what i always have to do!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> if it's the little round one, it's GREAT for squirmy pups!! I always wait until i have more than $60 of stuff i need to get to avoid the processing fee.
> 
> If the grooming noose is too long, you can tie it in a knot or two to shorten it up - that's what i always have to do!


That's the one and of course I got it in blue! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You will love it. Pet edge really gets you on the shipping.:chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Tina said:


> You will love it. Pet edge really gets you on the shipping.:chili:


oh my yes....I think you have to put in a much larger order to get that taken off of your bill.

I can't wait to get it...and you will be seeing pictures too.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I have one and really like it.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They put that one on sale too.........Hope you enjoy it!!! I have never gotten around to buying one yet~~~~~


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have that same grooming table and I got it because everyone raved about it on here. Personally, I think it's TOO small for even a 6lb dog. London is 7lbs, and Preston is 6lbs and I find it extremely hard to use. I bring it out every bathtime each week, and I end up scooting it to the side so I can have room to groom them. But I hope you enjoy yours! lol


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

cyndrae said:


> I have one and really like it.


 
That's great! I'm so excited to get it now!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> I have that same grooming table and I got it because everyone raved about it on here. Personally, I think it's TOO small for even a 6lb dog. London is 7lbs, and Preston is 6lbs and I find it extremely hard to use. I bring it out every bathtime each week, and I end up scooting it to the side so I can have room to groom them. But I hope you enjoy yours! lol


Oops, oh well, Rocky is a 5 lb. fluff, so I hope it is ok.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Tina said:


> You will love it. Pet edge really gets you on the shipping.:chili:


Yes, and 6.99 to process the order...geez.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

LJSquishy said:


> I have that same grooming table and I got it because everyone raved about it on here. Personally, I think it's TOO small for even a 6lb dog. London is 7lbs, and Preston is 6lbs and I find it extremely hard to use. I bring it out every bathtime each week, and I end up scooting it to the side so I can have room to groom them. But I hope you enjoy yours! lol


I don't find it too small, honestly. I put it on top of my bigger grooming table so I have room for my grooming stuff. I don't use it all the time, only when I'm working with squirmy puppies and I'll even take it to shows with me to use in the hotel until I have the pups trained well enough so it's not a battle each time! For what the OP needs it for, it will work out very well, which is to make grooming time more managable. 

Rocky's mom, if your hubby thinks you spent to much on your fluff with this table, show him the 'closets' thread we have on here, like this one
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...k-inside-your-malts-closet-pretty-please.html

After he sees it, he'll be happy you *only* got a little grooming table :w00t::thumbsup:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of fee's. Now I know why it's so expensive on ebay.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Dianne, I have the same table ... but I bought two thicker harness nooses from my groomer. The thin one that comes with it was scary to me, because Poppy would wiggle so bad. I use the two thicker nooses, one around his neck, and one around his belly. That way I feel he is way more secure. However, as he gets older I am hoping I will not have to use the two.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I put my pup in a regular shoulder harness, then attach that to the grooming loop.
It works awesome. I learned that from a groomer.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What great ideas....I have a harness, but I would think you use it to clip his face or paws or whatever except for his body. The one I have would be in the way, goes under the front and around the belly. Or am I picturing something different? Forgive me for being so dense right now!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I don't find it too small, honestly. I put it on top of my bigger grooming table so I have room for my grooming stuff. I don't use it all the time, only when I'm working with squirmy puppies and I'll even take it to shows with me to use in the hotel until I have the pups trained well enough so it's not a battle each time! For what the OP needs it for, it will work out very well, which is to make grooming time more managable.
> 
> Rocky's mom, if your hubby thinks you spent to much on your fluff with this table, show him the 'closets' thread we have on here, like this one
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...k-inside-your-malts-closet-pretty-please.html
> ...


I showed him the closet...his eyes almost popped out of this head!!!!:blink:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> I have that same grooming table and I got it because everyone raved about it on here. Personally, I think it's TOO small for even a 6lb dog. London is 7lbs, and Preston is 6lbs and I find it extremely hard to use. I bring it out every bathtime each week, and I end up scooting it to the side so I can have room to groom them. But I hope you enjoy yours! lol


Hi Lisa, I know what you mean that it's not a huge table. But that is what I like about it, there is nowhere for my captive (er, I mean _puppy_) to go.
On the little grooming table, I put just the pup. And I put the grooming table top on a desk. The desk has a drawer which contains all the supplies. Not sure if that might work for you or not, but just trying to help. 



bellaratamaltese said:


> I don't find it too small, honestly. I put it on top of my bigger grooming table so I have room for my grooming stuff. I don't use it all the time, only when I'm working with squirmy puppies and I'll even take it to shows with me to use in the hotel until I have the pups trained well enough so it's not a battle each time! For what the OP needs it for, it will work out very well, which is to make grooming time more managable.
> 
> Rocky's mom, if your hubby thinks you spent to much on your fluff with this table, show him the 'closets' thread we have on here, like this one
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...k-inside-your-malts-closet-pretty-please.html
> ...


Yes, I am glad my husband hasn't seen that thread! :blush: 
He is _aware_ that the girls have a closet, but I don't think he has studied it up close! Beside, he knows all the clothes would be a tad small for him. 



Rocky's Mom said:


> What great ideas....I have a harness, but I would think you use it to clip his face or paws or whatever except for his body. The one I have would be in the way, goes under the front and around the belly. Or am I picturing something different? Forgive me for being so dense right now!


You are not dense at all. 
It is prob the same type of harness that you may have. It is a shoulder, step in harness. I just slide the harness over an inch, when I need to get to that particular area. And then just clean up any stray hairs that the harness covered when they are off the table.
This way I don't have to stress about them escaping a grooming noose.

The reason I have that table is because it was so well recommended here.
Thank U, SM!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> It better or my husband will have my neck, LOL.


Nah... they get used to it over time (and this goes for "NOT ONE MORE DOG" also) but the secret is to get enough stuff that more goes unnoticed. That's my tip :wub:


Karla~N~Girlz


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

maltsnme said:


> Nah... they get used to it over time (and this goes for "NOT ONE MORE DOG" also) but the secret is to get enough stuff that more goes unnoticed. That's my tip :wub:
> 
> 
> Karla~N~Girlz


LOL, you guys crack me up....so funny. :HistericalSmiley:He is now thanking me that we got a boy. He paid a lot up front, but now he thinks it's behind him. Little does he know! They do have cute boy clothes...you just have to look a little bit harder. :HistericalSmiley:


----------

